# Brenner nimmt keine Rohlinge an!



## Tualex (11. April 2006)

Meine Brenner nimmt keien Rohlinge mehr an weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte? Das ging von einen auf den anderen Tag ein Virus ist es nicht! Hab schon Hardware deinstalliert und neu installiert bringt aber nichts 

Mfg
Tualex


----------



## Caliterra (11. April 2006)

Wie alt ist denn Dein Brenner und was für ein Brenner ist das. Was hast Du vorher gemacht (Im Sinne von installiert o.ä.). Bitte gib die Modellnummer an.


----------



## Tualex (11. April 2006)

*Philips PCRW804*
vorher habe ich nur Nero installiert, die erste Zeit hat er auch normal gebrannt!


----------



## Caliterra (11. April 2006)

Hast Du mal ein Firmwareupdate gemacht. Und Du hast mir immernoch nicht verraten wie alt der Brenner ist.


----------



## Tualex (11. April 2006)

Der brenner ist so um die 5 Jahre alt ne ein Update habe ich noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Caliterra (11. April 2006)

http://www.traxdata.com/media/Download_Centre/CD-RW_Recorders/Firmware-8432.zip

http://home.tiscali.be/stefsom/cdd4801.htm

http://www.brennmeister.com/newsarchive/?month=0009#197

In den vorhergehenden Links findest Du Firmware die passen dürfte. Probiers mal aus wenns nicht passt dann klappts auch nicht mit dem Update also keine Sorge. Wenn das nicht klappt IDE Kanel tauschen und dann Brenner tauschen.

PS: versuchs mal mit nem älteren Nero.


----------



## Tualex (11. April 2006)

ok vielen dank ich werde es probieren!!


----------



## Tualex (12. April 2006)

Klappt leider nicht!


----------



## Caliterra (13. April 2006)

Also wenn Du auch die Kabel überpfüft hast kann ich mir vorstellen das er seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.

Was grad noch einfällt, Du könntest ihn in einen anderen Rechner einbauen und testen.


----------



## chmee (13. April 2006)

Mir sind Brenner auch schon nach 3 Jahren einfach zerfallen, habe gerade noch gelesen
und gebrannt, und des nächsten Tages war alles Ausschuß.

Also : Trauer nicht, alles ist vergänglich. N CD-Brenner kriegste schon ab 20EUR, und
ab 35EUR geht die DVD-R Welt los.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tualex (15. April 2006)

Ok...
Aber das Problem hatte ich schonmal, weiss nur nicht mehr was ich gemacht habe damit es wieder ging. So richig hat er den Geist nicht aufgegeben, andere CDs kann er ohne Probleme lesen!


----------

